# Pontefract Park, Boating Lake. ( Pics of Swans, Ducks ect )



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Finally computer let me on rfuk after weeks, a welcomed break really.:whistling2:

Took these last week, had my camera over a year and still havent a clue how to use it properly so decided to take myself off for the afternoon and have a play around with it and the settings =D

Sorry if these are in wrong section.

Took this while i was walking down, full zoom and out of focus.








Such strange feet haha,
















Quick guys, get him he has food!
















Shine your shoes Sir?
































Little billy no mates.
































































The Swans were great to take picture of, even though the female tried to get me.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Father


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Caught this one sneaking up and eating out of the bag 
*Caught!*








Same duck as above begging for food haha!








































Im glad i had my camera or i would of missed this great picture, they were under the willow branches of the island in the middle. Would have been hard to spot from a distance.








Very bizzare ducklings haha
































































Waiting for mum








Here she is, someone was feeding them bread.








Feeding time again.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

some realy good pictures there the strange ducklings are baby coots


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> some realy good pictures there the strange ducklings are baby coots


I know now haha!

They just looked so bizzare like someone had dumped some baby chicks in the water LOL


----------

